# state jobs (starting pay range)



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

For state jobs where they list the salary range, can a new hire start anywhere within the pay range based on their background and people interviewing you or must everyone start at step 1? Can't seem to find this specific Q on some agencys webpages.

Thanks,

B-


----------

